# 26er 13" Mosso Planung und Aufbau



## Papa76 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wollte hier mal meinen geplanten Aufbau vorstellen und dokumentieren. Soll bis Weihnachten fertig sein, der Kurze ist jetzt 10 geworden und 1,47m gross. Die Anforderungen sind, dass es halbwegs leicht ist und wartungsarm da ich mich wegen ner Scheidung nur selten um die Wartung kümmern kann. STVO soll nicht beachtet werden, er hat ein gutes "Schulrad", Dynamobeleuchtung und Reflexionsaufkleber ist allerdings Pflicht(ich kenne meinen Pappenheimer, es ist primär Schönwetterrad, aber an ne Akkubeleuchtung würde er eh nie denken und ist fast nur noch alleine unterwegs). Nicht viel über 10KG und nicht weit über 1000Euro(jajaja)steht im Lastenheft.

Bestellt und fest da sind bis jetzt:
Mosso 13" Rahmen
Acros AZ-44E Steuersatz
LRS aus Novatec x-light 4in1 Disc, DT Revolution, Shutter Precision PD-8, DT XR400 32°Felgen und Alunippel.
CNC Spannachsen 66g.
CNC Schraubgriffe
Schwalbe Thunder Burt Lite Skin 26x2.1
B&M Eyc Senso mit Tagfahrlichtumschaltung und Toplight plus line small(unter den Sattel montiert)
SLX 2x10 24/38T Kurbel gekürzt auf 152mm (hab ja keinen gefunden der 155mm machen würde).

geplant ansonsten sind:
Schläuche Schwalbe AV14
SLX 675 oder 7000 Bremse mit 160mm Scheiben
RST F1RST Air Platinum Gabel (Federgabel MUSS sein)
XT 785 Schalthebel, Kette, GS Schaltwerk Shadow Plus, Shifter mit Anzeige, Umwerfer und 11-32Kassette
Den günstigen, leichten um 100g Kalloy Vorbau in 60mm
Ne Stütze durch die ein Lampenkabel verlegt werden kann, da suche ich gerade und nen halbwegs leichte Lenker für kleines Geld.
VPace Kindersattel und Xepedo Pedale, wahrscheinlich die 05er

Gibt es bei den geplanten Teilen grossartig Besseres zum gleichen Kurs? Empfehlungen für Stütze und Lenker? Die Gabel wurmt mich am meisten, muss für max 230 allerdings neu oder neuwertig sein, schwarz, 80-100mm Federweg und keinesfalls schwerer.

Sobald die ersten Teile eintrudeln gibt´s dann Bilder...


----------



## AndiK75 (14. Oktober 2016)

Da bleibe ich gerne und schaue dem Aufbau zu.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (16. Oktober 2016)

Dabei!

Genau mit dem selben Thema geh ich im Moment "schwanger."


----------



## Linipupini (17. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## Papa76 (18. Oktober 2016)

Die Kurbeln und erste Teile trudeln ein, vielleicht kann ich Ende der Woche schon den LRS einspeichen


----------



## Papa76 (18. Oktober 2016)

Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau sind durch mit den Bestellungen. Stütze GUB 235g, Lenker nen Bontrager 60cm mit 160g und Vorbau nen Kalloy Uno 60mm mit 90g.

Für Manche eine Welt, aber für mich sind es die 300-350g dicke wert. Beides mit Standlicht, Tagfahrlicht, 50Lux und alles zusammen 107€ bei Nubuk. Das ist man für ne Nabe und 2halbwegs Anständige Akku-Leuchten auch los.


----------



## Linipupini (19. Oktober 2016)

Du willst ein 10kg Rad bauen und haust dann so einen Dynamoklotz mit 500gr. rein?
Muss man nicht verstehen. Zumal die andern LR Komponenten ja leicht sind.
Meikel


----------



## Papa76 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hätte ja gerne schwarze Speichen verbaut, aber die silbernen DT Revos lagen noch rum.


----------



## B52-1979 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Ich habe auch vor für meine Zwillinge 26er Hardtails aufzubauen. Da ich das ganze im Doppelpack brauche, bin ich natürlich an günstigen Parts interessiert. Kannst du mir ein bisschen was über den Rahmen sagen... Gewicht, Geometrie, Preis und Bezugsquelle. Wäre dir echt dankbar, in der Größe findet man ja nicht all zu viel.

Gruß 
Chris


----------



## Papa76 (19. Oktober 2016)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aut...32509675792.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.WOYMtq

Ist der Mosso 2608 für 80-100mm Gabeln. Bei google bildsuche findet man auch ein paar aufgebaute 13". Mein Kurzer hat eher kurze Beine und langen Oberkörper, deshalb bewusst nen kleiner XC statt Kinderrahmen. Die Stütze wird mit seinen 1,47 auch schon nen ganzes Stück raus kommen, bin niemand der die Kurzen auf's nächst grössere Rad setzt sobald sie irgendwie drauf passen.


----------



## B52-1979 (20. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Infos...
Werd aber vermutlich doch bei den Kania Pyro 13 landen.

Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deinem Projekt, ich hoffe bei mir kanns auch bald losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa76 (20. Oktober 2016)

Kania stand hier auch als Überlegung. Aber ich mag keinen Knick im Oberrohr, ich will keine Cantisockel mehr und die Marke mag ich nicht. Am liebsten wäre mir ein RCZ Junior Rahmen gewesen, aber die sind ja erst mal aus. Für'n Mädel wär's dann wohl der RCZ Lady für 70Euro  geworden. Aber hab ja nen Jungen...

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-2015-frame-lady-race-27-5-disc-white-red-size-14.html


----------



## Papa76 (21. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man die originalen Löcher etwas nach innen auffeilt, klemmt es sehr schön fest und gerade im Sitzgestell. Kabel wird durch die Stütze geführt und kommt unter'm Sattel raus, habe extra drauf geachtet dass das geht bei der Stütze.






Und noch jeweils 4 x schwarzes Reflexionsband um die Felgen. Gibt's bei ebay und wird auch noch an Lenker u.s.w. Unauffällig kommen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251407913350?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Papa76 (25. Oktober 2016)

Licht Test. Da wird so etwa 1-1,5Meter der Reifen im Lichtkegel sein, je nach Gabelwinkel im Rahmen. Kann ich mit leben. Kabel wollte ich innen an der Gabel ankleben und dann mit Schrumpfschlauch mit der Bremsleitung zum Shifter und von da mit Schrumpfschlauch über'm Schaltzug an/in den Rahmen. Denke das sieht besser/unauffälliger aus, als wenn da so ne olle Strippe baumelt unter'm Unterrohr.


----------



## nadine09 (26. Oktober 2016)

Gute Tipps! Das Reflektionsband ist ne klasse Idee.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (27. Oktober 2016)

Das Reflexband habe ich auch bestellt 

Wie ist denn die Bestellung und vor allem die Bezahlung des Mosso-Rahmens über AliExpress abgelaufen?


----------



## Papa76 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab´da jetzt keinen Unterschied zu anderen Bestellungen von Aliexpress bemerkt? Bezahlen ging recht einfach, wird man irgendwie automatisch zu so ner Sofortüberweisung oder so geleitet und das ging mit meinem Konto gut(Sparkasse). Ansonsten warte ich ja noch auf den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa76 (29. Oktober 2016)

So langsam könnten Rahmen, Vorbau und Stütze dann ja mal aus China kommen. WENN die Gewichte von den 3 fehlenden Teilen dann stimmen, werde ich wohl final bei 10,5KG landen. Mit dem was ich jetzt alles auf dem Bild gemessen habe, komme ich dann theoretisch auf 10,623KG wenn ich die 3 Gewichte drauf rechne. Inkl. Klingel, Flaschenhalter, Pedale, Licht.  Mit zu langem Gabelschaft, ungekürzter Kette, Zügen, Leitungen und einigem noch mit Umverpackungen(alles wie auf dem Bild). Da sollten dann ja dicke 100g drin sein, oder?

Preislich bin ich bei knapp 1150Euro(inkl. dem ganzen Versand und Lohn für´s Kurbeln kürzen) plus das was der Zoll ggf noch für den Rahmen dann will gelandet(die Speichen hatte ich, die XT Shifter waren absolut neuwertig aus dem Bikemarkt und der Rest alles neu von Händlern)

Also jetzt nur noch abwarten und irgendwann zusammen stecken. Planung und Teilebeschaffung sind sonst durch...


----------



## CarstenL (8. November 2016)

Das ist sehr interessant - habe das gleiche Projekt zum Fest vor und bin ebenfalls auf den 13 Zoll Mosso vom Ali gestoßen. Ich warte auch noch auf die Lieferung - habe allerdings erst 30 Oktober bestellt........ 1150.- EUR ist natürlich schon ein ganz stolzer Preis ... so viel wollte ich nicht investieren und hatte auch noch ein paar alte Komponenten (Laufräder (Deore + Mavic xc117), Magura Julie, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, LX-Shifter, XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk....)!
Bei der Gabel habe ich lange gesucht - habe dann aber per Zufall eine neue Rock Shox XC30 Air in 80 mm gefunden - war für 144 EUR auch ein guter Preis.
Warum hast Du bei der Beleuchtung nicht einfach einen Satz Sigma Leuchten verwendet? Wahrscheinlich wegen des Akkus .... ;-)
Bei der Bereifung muss es nach Meinung meines Sohnes auch was "Fettes" sein - auf die XC117 gehen Maximal 2.3 - daher habe ich die Nobby Nic in 2.25 gekauft.
Die Ali-Bestellung hängt jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit  auf "Shipped by air" - kannst Du Deine auch verfolgen?

Bzgl. der Felgen habe ich für "nicht bedruckte/beklebte" Feelgen etwas interessantes bestellt ...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...heels-26er-Adhesive-Sticker/32680770547.html?
mal sehen, ob das passt .....


----------



## Papa76 (8. November 2016)

Mein Rahmen hängt auch noch in China, habe jetzt am WE eine Mail mit neuer Tracknummer von einem anderen Versandunternehmen bekommen(EMS statt China Post) ,weil mit dem ersten was nicht geklappt hat. Check mal deine Mails bei Aliexpress.

Mit dem Preis ist alles relativ. Bisher konnte ich auch immer auf "Restteile" zurück greifen, hier verbaue ich aber meine erste 10fach Schaltung, meine erste Scheibenbremse, meinen ersten integrierten Steuersatz, mein erstes Hollwdingslager usw überhaupt in meinem Leben. Und auch sonst, ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes Kania Pyro 15 kostet mit recht ähnlicher Ausstattung 1699Euro/9,7Kg ohne Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, Klingel, Licht(was ja bei Gewicht UND Preis noch drauf gerechnet werden muss - sagen wir also 10Kilo für 1750Euro ohne Licht).

Wegen den Lampen noch mal, er wird das Rad so gut wie nur Alleine in der Freizeit neben seinem voll verkehrssicherem Schulrad als Spass- und Tourenrad mit keinerlei Wettkampfambitionen fahren. Und das ganze bei der Mutter, ohne mich. Will man ihm da von Herbst bis Frühjahr schon jeden Nachmittag die Akkuleuchten mitgeben? Der geht in "seinen genehmigten Zeiten" nach Lust und Laune selbstständig zur Garage und ist weg mit dem Ding. In meinen Augen alles zu umständlich für Kids(10) die immer selbstständiger werden. Und ich glaube ja auch sehr wohl dass ein Kind schon 1-2KG Gewichtsunterschied deutlich merkt. Ob´s jetzt 10,15KG oder 10,5KG mit Beleuchtung wiegt hingegen nicht, das ist nur für´s Ego der Leichbauer hier oder so. Zumal ja die Akkuleuchten dann auch wiegen und beim Grossteil der Fahrten vorsichtshalber mit müssten. Dass man das bei Kindern im Verein, die an Rennen teilnehmen, oder die das Rad nur Sonntags mit Papa zusammen fahren dürfen weil der sonst Angst hat dass es geklaut wird, anders sehen kann, ist mir aber auch klar. Hier muss man halt einfach auf den Einsatzzweck achten.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. November 2016)

Habe mir den Rahmen mittlerweile auch bestellt. 

Die Sendungsverfolgung über AliExpress ist hierbei nicht immer aktuell, wie ich feststellen musste. Mein Rahmen ist aber mittlerweile in Deutschland eingeschlagen. Da kann man auch leicht nachverfolgen unter: https://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/search 

Dort einfach die Sendungsnummer (CP...CN) eingeben. Dann sieht man den Verlauf. Bin mal gespannt, wie es mit der Verzollung läuft...


----------



## Papa76 (10. November 2016)

Ich hab ja kein cp(china post)nummer mehr und kann bei dhl auch noch nichts sehen


----------



## Papa76 (10. November 2016)

Ich glaube, mein Paket ist seit Heute Abend auch in Frankfurt, wenn ich das Tracking richtig deute.

Wie gross sind denn eure beiden Kinder und wie wollt ihr aufbauen? Meiner ist ja 1,48jetzt und ich wollte eh so eher "All Mountain light"/Tourer (von der Geo/den Proportionen) aufbauen und gedenke die Gabel bei 100mm Federweg/470mm Einbauhöhe zu belassen wenn's geht(alternativ halt auf 80mm traveln, wenn's gar nicht anders geht).Sollen eure so richtige XC Feilen werden?


----------



## DahlemerHamba (11. November 2016)

Meiner ist da


----------



## Papa76 (11. November 2016)

Biste zufrieden? Gewicht? ​


----------



## DahlemerHamba (11. November 2016)

Mein Sohn ist ca 140cm groß. Vom Charakter wird es eher ein XC-Bike. 

Der Rahmen schaut sauber (Schweißnähte, Lack) aus. Das Gewicht liegt bei 1650 Gramm


----------



## Papa76 (12. November 2016)

Kannst hier ja auch mal ein paar Fotos durchschieben vom Aufbau .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenL (13. November 2016)

Hallo,

mein Rahmen ist auch mittlerweile angekommen (hab ihn aber in schwarz bestellt) - muss ihn morgen in Bingen auf dem Zoll abholen.
Wir war das bei euch mit dem Zoll? Wieviel musstet ihr zahlen - oder habt ihr das Paket nach Hause geliefert bekommen?

Mein Bub ist 1,37 - er gehört eher zu den "kleineren", was das Angebot der Kompletträder ziemlich einschränkt...
Wichtig ist bei dem Rad, daß er auf den Single-Trails gut mitfahren kann..... 

Werde also diese Woche langsam an den Aufbau gehen ... Wie steht es denn mit Pedalen? Habe noch keine ... Bärentatzen oder doch lieber Platten?


----------



## Papa76 (13. November 2016)

Das mit den Pedalen würde ich auch vom Einsatz abhängig machen. Am Alltags/Spassrad mit höchstens ab und zu mal Touren, wird meiner sicher keine Clickies brauchen...


----------



## CarstenL (13. November 2016)

Ok -- Platten ist vielleicht falsch formuliert - ich glaube es sind "Plattformpedale" ...


----------



## Papa76 (13. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin mir gerade recht unsicher, ob die Xpedo Xcf05ac nicht doch zu klein sind. Mein Kurzer braucht auf jeden Fall Grip, er und seine Jungs sind so eher auf Kantenklatschen und Bunnyhopp im Moment.


----------



## CarstenL (13. November 2016)

Dann können die Pedale eigentlich nicht groß genug sein ....  Ich werde wahrscheinlich Plattform nehmen - mit Bärentatzen schrubbt man sich immer so schön die Schienbeine auf .....


----------



## Papa76 (13. November 2016)

Also meiner ist schon am 16" xcf03ac von xpedo gefahren mit 4Jahren, auch schon sehr viel Rampen, Treppen u.s.w.. Bis Heute zum Glück keine Narben oder so. Ich guck einfach mal und wenn das undankbare Balg dann doch schimpft, gibt's halt Andere.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (13. November 2016)

Bilder stelle ich gerne ein. Ich warte nur noch auf ein paar Teile. 

Der Zoll wird berechnet aus Kaufpreis+Versand. Auf diesen Betrag werden 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und 4,7% Zoll berechnet. Bei mir waren das dann nochmal ca. 37 €, die man einfach vor Ort beim Zoll bezahlt. 

Ich werde auch Plattformpedale anbauen. Fürs erste sind sie einfach alltagstauglicher. Falls sich doch mehr entwickelt, kann man ja jederzeit auf Clickies umbauen.


----------



## Papa76 (13. November 2016)

Toll... Meiner ist wegen dem anderen Versender jetzt bei der GDSK(Abzockerverein) in Frankfurt. Also Schreibkram und selbst Internetverzollung machen um denen nicht die 26Euro in den Rachen zu schmeissen. Denke Übernächste Woche ist das Ding dann erst da. Aber gut, dass ich 2 Wochen vor euch bestellt habe. Frag mich echt warum meiner 2 x bei ChinaPost nicht versendet wurde und dann auf EMS ausgewichen werden musste und bei euren nicht...
Hmpf!


----------



## CarstenL (14. November 2016)

Oha --- das ist natürlich dann mal wieder einer der Fälle, die schlecht gelaufen sind.. Ich war eben auf dem Zollamt und habe den Rahmen abgeholt - wollten mir erst noch den Antidumping aufdrücken (weil die Software das so vorsieht), ging aber dann auch so durch...
Den Verkaufspreis haben sie auf Grund der Originalrechnung in $ nochmal berechnet und kamen auf 149,72.- € - gezahlt habe ich dann noch 28,45.- €.
Hier aber mal die Bilder vom guten Stück - wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann ich nochmal ein paar Maße aufschreiben - die Qualität ist meines Erachtens nach rein optischer Begutachtung OK ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B52-1979 (14. November 2016)

Der Rahmen sieht gut aus. Auf das Angebot mit den Maßen würde ich gern zurückgreifen.


----------



## Papa76 (14. November 2016)

Ich find's nimmer, aber irgendwo habe ich vor der Bestellung im Netz gefunden dass der Rahmen für 5.1-5.5Fuß Körpergrösse sein soll? Also so 1,55-1,67 oder gibt es mehrere "Füsse" zum umrechnen? Am wichtigsten ist ja hinterher das effektive Oberrohr, bin gespannt...


----------



## CarstenL (14. November 2016)

Bei Rädern für die Kinder oder Jugend darf man nicht so genau auf die Rahmengeometrie schauen - das ist heut so, und morgen wieder ganz anders ... wir reden bei der Geometrie um einige Monate -- die Kids wachsen nämlich noch, und das ziemlich schnell ... also eigentlich gehört ein Kind mit 1,30 bis 1,50 nicht auf ein 26 Zoll Bike .... ich sehe einen 1,40 auf 24 Zoll und bin der Meinung, so gehört das .... der Nachteil ist eben die Laufradgröße, das Gewicht (mein 24er wiegt über 12 Kilo ..) und die Dreckskomponenten .... also, ich mag das Projekt, aber ich finde den Gewichts- und Geometriehype überzogen!!


----------



## MrHyde (15. November 2016)

@CarstenL: Hätte ich gewusst, dass bei meinem 1,22-Männlein die 24" derart gut ankommen, hätte ich garantiert nicht mehr am 20er rumoptimiert. Probiers doch einfach mal aus, ist ja kein Risiko: da es bei Kindern nur eine Richtung gibt bei der Größe, werden sie dein 26er früher oder später schon fahren


----------



## Papa76 (15. November 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> @CarstenL: ...Probiers doch einfach mal aus...



Ich denke, da das Rad bei ihm auch unter´m Baum stehen soll, wird er es dann schon probieren lassen. "Nur gucken, nicht anfassen", wäre ja bei Weihnachtsgeschenken für Kinder sonst auch irgendwie doof, nä?


----------



## Linipupini (15. November 2016)

CarstenL schrieb:


> aber ich finde den Gewichts- und Geometriehype überzogen!!


wenn du ein 26er mit 35kg fahren würdest, macht dir das auf Dauer bestimmt auch kein Spass.
Mal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (15. November 2016)

Papa76 schrieb:


> "Nur gucken, nicht anfassen", wäre ja bei Weihnachtsgeschenken für Kinder sonst auch irgendwie doof, nä?


Ok, das ist wahr. Wenn es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist, sollte es schon passen, sonst langes Gesicht. Vollkommen richtig. Ich kriege das bei Fahrrädern nie hin, die stehen lange rum, werden lang und breit diskutiert und gefahren, wenn sie fertig werden.


----------



## CarstenL (15. November 2016)

Klar wirds unterm Baum stehen - und klar werde ich noch viel Spaß beim Schrauben haben, bis es dann dort steht!! Aber eigentlich nur, weil er es sich so sehr wünscht - wenn ich ihn auf dem 24er sehe, dann sitzt er so wie ich auf dem 26er.. ich will damit sagen, daß es im Moment die optimale Größe hat ---- aber er regt sich ja alleine schon über die "dünnen" Reifen am 24er auf 

Aber mal was anderes @Papa76: Woher wusstest Du, welcher Steuersatz am Mosso verbaut wird?? -- ich hatte dummerweise den falschen gekauft .......
Und was ist mit dem hier??
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/re...18-semi-integriert-zs44-steuersatz/aid:713261
Der ist ganz schön flach ... passt der auch??


----------



## CarstenL (15. November 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> wenn du ein 26er mit 35kg fahren würdest, macht dir das auf Dauer bestimmt auch kein Spass.
> Mal drüber nachgedacht?


Ich fahre zwar kein 35kg Gerät aber 14,5 hat es schon .. Klar, ist mein 29er HT mit 11,5 auch ganz angenehm -- aber es ist doch im Gelände nicht kriegsentscheidend - außer man fährt Wettkämpfe!! Für mich geht es in erster Linie um den Spaß in der Natur und ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, ein Jugendrad  mit teuren Leichtbau-Komponenten auszustatten, da es zum einen nicht entsprechend behandelt wird und zum anderen auch nicht lange spürbare Vorteile bietet -- mehr Gewicht erhöht ja auch den Trainingseffekt ... 
Ich lege aber dennoch Wert darauf, daß es haltbare und gut zu bedienende Komponenten sind - also nicht den Preis als Kaufargument, aber immer im Blick....


----------



## Linipupini (15. November 2016)

CarstenL schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar kein 35kg Gerät aber 14,5 hat es schon .. Klar, ist mein 29er HT mit 11,5 auch ganz angenehm -- aber es ist doch im Gelände nicht kriegsentscheidend


Man muss keine teuren Leichtbaukomponenten verbauen um auf ein erträgliches Gewicht zu kommen.
War nur zum Vergleich, ab Kindern mutet man zu mit 15kg Bikes durch die Gegend zu Radeln! Leih dir mal ein E-Bike, schalte die Unterstützung aus und fahre damit mal ins Gelände oder einen Berg hoch, dann weißt du was ich meine. Und das wiegt ungefähr 27kg.
Für mich ist das kriegsentscheidend, ich mute das meinen Kids nicht zu, die sollen Spaß beim Radeln haben.
Aber jeder wie er denkt.
Meikel


----------



## CarstenL (15. November 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Man muss keine teuren Leichtbaukomponenten verbauen um auf ein erträgliches Gewicht zu kommen.
> War nur zum Vergleich, ab Kindern mutet man zu mit 15kg Bikes durch die Gegend zu Radeln! Leih dir mal ein E-Bike, schalte die Unterstützung aus und fahre damit mal ins Gelände oder einen Berg hoch, dann weißt du was ich meine. Und das wiegt ungefähr 27kg.
> Für mich ist das kriegsentscheidend, ich mute das meinen Kids nicht zu, die sollen Spaß beim Radeln haben.
> Aber jeder wie er denkt.
> Meikel


Ich rede nicht von 15kg Bikes sondern vom Tuning eines 10,5kg Rades auf ein 10kg Rad... oder lass es meinetwegen auch 11kg wiegen, und das Geschäft, das damit gemacht wird! Es wird suggeriert, daß es verantwortungslos ist (Du hast ja in Deinem Beitrag auch von "zumuten" gesprochen), einem Kind ein 11,5 kg Bike unter den Hintern zu schieben - da ist für mich schon die Frage, was gewinne ich wirklich mit 1 kg weniger?! Zumal man auf gerader Strecke sowieso eher die Qualität des Antriebes und der übrigen Komponenten spürt, als 1kg weniger Gewicht...
Es ist natürlich richtig, daß die Kinder Spaß daran haben sollen, kein Zweifel - und der fängt mit der Auswahl einer geeigneten Tour an!
Übrigens bereue ich es gerade, diese Diskussion angestoßen zu haben - die gehört eigentlich nicht hierher... 
Hier geht es um den Aufbau auf Mosso-Basis!!


----------



## Linipupini (15. November 2016)

Wenn du so Aussagen triffst, darfst du dich nicht Wundern, wenn eine Disc. losgeht!
Aber egal, bau mal dein 13" auf und gut ist


----------



## Papa76 (15. November 2016)

CarstenL schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes @Papa76: Woher wusstest Du, welcher Steuersatz am Mosso verbaut wird?? -- ich hatte dummerweise den falschen gekauft .......



In der Beschreibung steht 44mm = semi integriert.


----------



## CarstenL (15. November 2016)

Stimmt .... *grrrrrr*


----------



## Papa76 (15. November 2016)

Wie sieht´s mit Löchern an Tretlager und Steuerrohr zum Unter- und Oberrohr aus? Sind da welche dass ich mein Kabel vom Rücklicht durch kriege? Die Stütze ist da, das Licht lässt sich dann geklemmt nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei bewegen wenn das Sattelgestell geklemmt ist.












Und wie ist das mit der 10fach XT Kette? Laufrichtung beachten und so ist klar, aber kann ich da mein altes (8fach????)Ding zum vernieten nehmen? Sonst muss ich mal rumfragen...


----------



## DahlemerHamba (15. November 2016)

Hier mal mehr oder weniger alle Teile, die ich verbaue. Es fehlt nur noch die Kurbel. Hier nehme ich die Suntour XCT jr, die ich auf 1-fach mit Narrow Wide-Kettenblatt umbaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa76 (15. November 2016)

Baust du die R7 mit 80 oder 100mm ein?


----------



## DahlemerHamba (16. November 2016)

Die R7 baue ich mit 80 mm ein. 

Zu Deiner Frage wegen des Kettennieters: Meines Wissens hat sich der Durchmesser der Bolzen nicht verändert, weshalb es keine Probleme geben sollte. Ich nutze auch noch einen alten Kettennieter zum Kürzen der Kette, den Verschluss mache ich aber mittlerweile immer mit einem Kettenschloss.


----------



## Biebertaler (16. November 2016)

CarstenL schrieb:


> ...aber ich finde den Gewichts- und Geometriehype überzogen!!




Ist es auch, da kann man manchmal wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Ich kann mich noch an meinen Post erinnern, als ich damals das 26 Zoll Cannondale mit meinem Junior gepostet habe, da gabs dann auch Belehrungen  mit Sattelstellung, Lenkwinkel, Kniehaltung usw.......
Aber gewisse Leute müssen eben das Rad fahren bzw. bauen eben nochmal NEU erfinden 

Ich jedenfalls bin gespannt wie das Bike fürn Junior ausschaut


----------



## DahlemerHamba (17. November 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern noch den Rahmen angeschaut, bevor ich Gabel und Innenlager verbaut habe. 

Die vorhandenen Löcher zwischen den einzelnen Rohren sind auf jeden Fall groß genug um ein Kabel zu verstecken.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (17. November 2016)

Heute mal ein bisschen weitergebastelt. Schaut schon ganz cool aus. 

Jetzt kommen nur noch die Feinarbeiten.


----------



## Papa76 (17. November 2016)

Schaut doch fein aus . Wenn meins mit sag an der Gabel dann etwa so ist, werde ich mir das traveln sparen. Meiner ist ja auch schon grösser auf dem Rad und die Stütze wird ne ganze Ecke weiter raus können von Anfang an. ICH WILL ENDLICH DEN RAHMEN HABEN!


----------



## CarstenL (18. November 2016)

sieht super aus!! Ich finde die 80mm auch passend - Ich  hatte leichte Zweifel mit meiner, aber es war ne gute Entscheidung die Gabel in 80 zu nehmen.....
Was ist denn vorne für ne Bereifung drauf?
Und über dem Vorbau hast Du noch einen Spacer verbaut? Ist der für die Option "Lenker höher", oder hat das einen anderen Grund?

@Papa76 - das ist wirklich ne Katastrophe --- was sagt denn das Tracking??


----------



## Papa76 (18. November 2016)

Tracking bei der GDSK sagt, kann jetzt jeden Tag eintreffen. Ich hoffe dass DUS schon Düsseldorf heisst und das Ding Frankfurt schon verlassen hat...

Datum Zeit Route Ereignis
10.11.2016  Do 12:57  FLU Ihre Sendung ist eingetroffen
10.11.2016  Do 12:57  FLU Ihre Sendung hat unser Lager verlassen
11.11.2016  Fr 08:46  BAD Adressen oder Routenänderung
11.11.2016  Fr 09:36  FLU Ausnahme - Sendung konnte nicht abgefertigt werden
11.11.2016  Fr 10:37  FLU Sie wurden/werden angeschrieben oder per eMail/Fax darüber Informiert,
dass uns noch Unterlagen zur Verzollung Ihrer Importsendung fehlen.
15.11.2016  Di 08:54  FLU Kunde wünscht Internetverzollung
16.11.2016  Mi 11:20  FLU Zollfreigabe ist erfolgt, Ihre Sendung wird weitergeleitet
16.11.2016  Mi 12:16  FLU Ihre Sendung hat unser Zolllager verlassen
16.11.2016  Mi 12:16  FLU Ihre Sendung hat unser Lager verlassen
16.11.2016  Mi 13:09  FRA GDSK Kontrollscan
17.11.2016  Do 06:48  DUS GDSK Kontrollscan
17.11.2016  Do 06:49  DUS GDSK Kontrollscan


----------



## CarstenL (18. November 2016)

Ich denke, das sieht gut aus ....... drück Dir weiterhin die Daumen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (18. November 2016)

Ich habe vorne einen Specialized The Captain verbaut. 

Die Spacer habe ich als "Anpassungsreserve" eingebaut. Dann kann das Rad noch etwas mitwachsen.


----------



## nonanonymous (18. November 2016)

Hallo!
Ich ziehe auch uim diesen Rahmen meine Kreise... Der günstigste Versand a 78$ ist laut aliexpress nicht möglich, per EMS kostest es 178$. Welche Versandkosten hattet Ihr?

Pro Kunde können zwei Rahmen anscheinend gekauft werden; würde sich hier jemand mit mir zwecks Halbierung der Versandkosten zusammentun?

@DahlemerHamba: Kannst Du bitte die üblichen Maßangaben für mich abmessen (Sitzrohr, Oberrohr, Steuerrohr)? Lenk- und Sitzwinkel wären auch interessant falls möglich... Vielen Dank!


----------



## CarstenL (18. November 2016)

Hier grob die Maße...


----------



## CarstenL (18. November 2016)

@nonanonymous : ich weiß nicht genau, wonach DU schaust .. beim mir steht was anderes:


----------



## Papa76 (18. November 2016)

Heute um 16Uhr nach der Arbeit beim Nachbarn abgeholt . Schreiben vom Zoll war auch schon im Briefkasten, 28,xx Euro wollen sie. Also Gesamt ~177Euro. Hier schon mal grob, mit zu viel Reserve am Schaft und noch Kabelsalat:


----------



## CarstenL (18. November 2016)

Sieht richtig gut aus!!!! Da hält doch kein Standardjugendrad mit ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa76 (18. November 2016)

Danke  . Und ich denke auch, dass es dann trotz Tagfahrlicht noch "kuhl" genug ist.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (18. November 2016)

Also ich komme auf ähnliche Werte wie CarstenL. Interessant ist vielleicht noch die Überstandshöhe. Die liegt bei mir auf Höhe Sattelspitze bei ca. 65 cm.


----------



## Papa76 (19. November 2016)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> Bilder stelle ich gerne ein. Ich warte nur noch auf ein paar Teile.
> 
> Der Zoll wird berechnet aus Kaufpreis+Versand. Auf diesen Betrag werden 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und 4,7% Zoll berechnet. Bei mir waren das dann nochmal ca. 37 €, die man einfach vor Ort beim Zoll bezahlt.
> 
> Ich werde auch Plattformpedale anbauen. Fürs erste sind sie einfach alltagstauglicher. Falls sich doch mehr entwickelt, kann man ja jederzeit auf Clickies umbauen.



War da bei dir dieser Strafzoll dabei? Warst du über 150Euro bei der Bestellung? Ich und Carsten sind ja ganz knapp unter 150 inkl. versandkosten geblieben.


----------



## Papa76 (20. November 2016)

Die Bremsleitung läuft jetzt direkt hinter der vorderen Lampe an den Anschlüssen her. mit Schrumpfschlauch zur hinteren Bremsleitung und von dort an den Leitungshaltern ins Oberrohr. Ein bisschen kann ich stellenweise noch weiter schrumpfen, aber mein Feuerzeug ist alle. Ich find's zumindest schöner als so ne "Affenschaukel" zwischen Gabelbrücke und Oberrohr hängen lassen. Und der Lenker lässt sich auch noch problemlos um 180Grad verdrehen.






Der Lack und Durchmesser von Gabel und Rahmen passt übrigens optisch auch recht perfekt, da war ich nur zu viel mit Fettfingern vor'm Bild dran.

Die nachgemachte Knog Oi Klingel ist von Ali und funktioniert auch gut:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-....0.UGqedY&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=122802


----------



## CarstenL (20. November 2016)

Ausgetüftelt bis ins kleinste Detail  .... ich mag sowas eigentlich auch, aber ich würde jetzt mal die Praxistauglichkeit in Frage stellen ... die "Kreuzung" ist natürlich schon einer relativ großen Beanspruchung durch Bewegung ausgesetzt.... - ich wünsche Dir, das alles so hält....

Danke für den Tip mit der Klingel ... die sieht wirklich mal geil aus ....


----------



## Papa76 (20. November 2016)

Wegen der Beanspruchung wollte ich ja Anfangs zum Schalthebel hoch und dann zum Schatzug überspringen bis zum Rahmen. Aber da ist wirklich kaum Bewegung in der Kabelkreuzung. Zur Not könnt ich ja noch nen Kabelbinder drum machen.


----------



## CarstenL (20. November 2016)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Zur Not könnt ich ja noch nen Kabelbinder drum machen.


 Ich lach mich kaputt ... das wollte ich noch vorschlagen, so n kleiner, schwarzer, unsichtbarer ... dann dachte ich - neee, alles mit Liebe und Hingabe ausgesucht und montiert und dann einen schnöden Kabelbinder drum --- das geht nicht ...... aber ich denke, das würde die Anfälligkeit reduzieren...


----------



## DahlemerHamba (21. November 2016)

Papa76 schrieb:


> War da bei dir dieser Strafzoll dabei? Warst du über 150Euro bei der Bestellung? Ich und Carsten sind ja ganz knapp unter 150 inkl. versandkosten geblieben.



Ja, ich war ums A....lecken über 150 € beim Gesamtbetrag. Das hat dann nochmal 4,77% Zoll extra verursacht.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe fertig. Mit 10,5 kg komplett dann auch einigermaßen leicht.


----------



## B52-1979 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ist ein super Teil geworden.
Ich denke, da wird jemand jede Menge Spaß damit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich habe den Rahmen bei AliExpress nicht gefunden. Hat jemand einen Link für mich? Welchen Reifen breite kann in dem Rahmen gefahren werden? Gruß Andi.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Papa76 (3. Dezember 2016)

Erste Seite, 10. Beitrag ist der Link. Mit 2.1er Thunderburt ist noch mehr als genug Platz.


----------



## AndiK75 (3. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank.

Wie ist die Überstandshöhe bei deinem Aufbau?


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## AndiK75 (4. Dezember 2016)

Was für einen Steuersatz und was für ein Tretlager benötige ich für den Rahmen?


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Papa76 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde keinen Zollstock im Moment wegen der Überstandhöhe. Innenlager ist BSA68, Steuersatz ist semi-integriert 1-1/8".


----------



## AndiK75 (4. Dezember 2016)

Dankeschön. [emoji2]


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## DahlemerHamba (4. Dezember 2016)

Überstandshöhe an der Sattelspitze ist ca. 65cm


----------



## AndiK75 (4. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank. Wie ist dein Rad aufgebaut? Federweg Gabelhöhe?


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Biebertaler (5. Dezember 2016)

Alles richtig gemacht, schaut klasse aus....eventl. würde ich den Vorbau rumdrehen (Minusneigung), ansonsten wirklich schickes und gelungenes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa76 (16. Dezember 2016)

Was ich mich gerade freue, eh nen Acros verbaut zu haben. Gerade noch fix für 13,50 inkl. Versand mit Vor- und Zunamen bestellt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/12/14/acros-topcaps-mit-wunschname/


----------



## CarstenL (27. Dezember 2016)

Hier kommt natürlich auch noch mein fertiges Produkt .... einige Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden..
Ich hoffe, eure Bikes sind gut angekommen


----------



## cbert80 (27. Dezember 2016)

Voll Old School mit 3x9 und Julie HP


----------



## CarstenL (27. Dezember 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Voll Old School mit 3x9 und Julie HP



die LX Shifter nicht vergessen ....


----------



## Papa76 (7. Februar 2019)

Ich belebe das hier jetzt einfach mal wieder für die, die die vorhandenen Teile auch weiter verwenden wollen. Bei uns geht es jetzt die Tage mit einem 2632TB in 16" weiter. Steuerrohr nur 5mm länger und alles Andere passt 1:1. Und hier auch erfreulich günstig:

https://www.cyclosport.pl/en/bicycle-frames.jd.k.html

Wenn der alte Rahmen dann verkauft ist, sind die nächsten 2-3Jahre für einen zweistelligen Betrag gesichert(bei 1,65m Körpergrösse gibt's dann noch ne 165mm Kurbel)


----------

